# TBar hive



## rosmic (Apr 14, 2009)

Is it possible to put a pollen trap on a tbar hive if yes where would be the best place to put one?


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

yes. in front of the entrance.


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

depends on where the entrance is. You can use either one that hangs from the entrance, or you can use a hive top trap.


----------

